# Rising stage platform



## jtvd (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm looking to rent a rising stage platform in the NJ/NYC area. It needs to hold 3 high school actors to be used as an 'elevator' for our production. It needs to start out at less than 1'-2' tall and rise to about 4'-5'. I've seen lots of scissor lift tables/rising stage platforms online but can't seem to find any staging companies locally that rent them. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## avkid (Jan 24, 2012)

Try All Access in Newton.
http://allaccessinc.com/home/
(973) 579-0067


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 24, 2012)

Look for a car lot that has a portable hydraulic car lift. It should carry the weight easily.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 24, 2012)

Off the top of my head, Tait Towers, Hudson Scenic, PRG Scenic.


----------

